# Crufts Qualified for life.



## Pamnhols (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi, I keep seeing adverts for puppies where it says the parents are crufts qualified for life, what doe this mean and how do they do it ??


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

it means they have won a challange certificate (cc) or reserve cc or junior warrent


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

Depending on the breed you can get it by winningLimit or coming in the first 3 in the Open class at a UK champ show, which is how it is in my breed


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

ALSO STUD BOOK NUMBER OWNERS [DOGS] AND SHOW CERTIFICATE OF MERIT DOGS 
Pauline


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

and because the parents are good show dogs doesnt mean the pups are any good at showing just you pay more.


----------

